# Western Flyer



## Ralph51 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm trying to get info on this Western Flyer. I was told it was a Shelby. I haven't been able to find another one like it. As far as I know it's all original. This bike belonged to the father of the Western Auto owner in my town. I would like to know what year and model it is. Thanks.


----------



## nightrider (Mar 16, 2016)

It has a lot of Shelby characteristics, headset cups, chainstay shape, chainring, fork and parts ot the seat clamp area. I have never seen a frame exactly like this (straight bar under the top tube, and even though the seat clamp is similar it is very odd). I'm guessing maybe around a '35, but just a guess.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2016)

I also believe it's shelby built, but haven't seen them use this style of frame. I'm thinking it's an early ballooner.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 16, 2016)

nice western flyer but its a shelby built one, What hub does it have on the rear wheels and do you have a serial number to post?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2016)

Thinking it might be a '35 as stated above due to raingutter fenders. Bet the wheelset has been swapped out. Most likely would have had straightsides (triple drops). Don't quote me as I am no Shelby expert, just going by industry-wide trends...


----------



## nightrider (Mar 16, 2016)

Forgot to mention, also has the same fenders that a '35 girls Shelby Western Flyer had on it.


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 16, 2016)

I couldn't tell ya exact year but I would agree with the above comment probably right around 35. Very cool bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2016)

That makes sense, maybe a year before the wishbone frames like mine. That's a really nice bike.


----------



## nightrider (Mar 16, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Thinking it might be a '35 as stated above due to raingutter fenders. Bet the wheelset has been swapped out. Most likely would have had straightsides (triple drops). Don't quote me as I am no Shelby expert, just going by industry-wide trends...



 Yes, my 35 had the raingutters and triple steps with a morrow hub.


----------



## nightrider (Mar 16, 2016)

A very nice bike! How many offers have you had? HaHa.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't see that frame in any of the 34-36 literature I've got. I do know that Shelby started using the longer front raingutter fender in 1936. In 35 the front fender extension was much shorter. Also in 35 the Western Flyer badge was a different shape, I think that style showed up 37 or later.

That frame is in the 39 catalog and was available as Shelbys most basic model. Model 30 and Model 40 depending on trim. That might explain the raingutter fenders, I haven't seen them used that late but with Shelby much is possible. Especially with base models and those sold by other distributers. Not sure when that frame was introduced but fairly certain it wasn't available in 35.

Some clues to age might be found in the front fork. Is it slotted for hub removal? Shelby used closed ends through at least sometime in 36.

Some other clues are the Delta Winner which appeared in 39. And the front hub looks like it might be a Musselman. See the f/s section for one Rustjunkie recently posted for sale.

Either way it is a seldom seen Shelby model and is cool find today.


Yay,  1000 posts!


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 16, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> I don't see that frame in any of the 34-36 literature I've got. I do know that Shelby started using the longer front raingutter fender in 1936. In 35 the front fender extension was much shorter. Also in 35 the Western Flyer badge was a different shape, I think that style showed up 37 or later.
> 
> That frame is in the 39 catalog and was available as Shelbys most basic model. Model 30 and Model 40 depending on trim. That might explain the raingutter fenders, I haven't seen them used that late but with Shelby much is possible. Especially with base models and those sold by other distributers. Not sure when that frame was introduced but fairly certain it wasn't available in 35.
> 
> ...




Good info, thanks. I need the Shelby book haha.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> I don't see that frame in any of the 34-36 literature I've got. I do know that Shelby started using the longer front raingutter fender in 1936. In 35 the front fender extension was much shorter. Also in 35 the Western Flyer badge was a different shape, I think that style showed up 37 or later.
> 
> That frame is in the 39 catalog and was available as Shelbys most basic model. Model 30 and Model 40 depending on trim. That might explain the raingutter fenders, I haven't seen them used that late but with Shelby much is possible. Especially with base models and those sold by other distributers. Not sure when that frame was introduced but fairly certain it wasn't available in 35.
> 
> ...



Looks like I should stick to Colsons. Great info. Had no idea anyone was still using raingutters so late!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 16, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like I should stick to Colsons. Great info. Had no idea anyone was still using raingutters so late!




I really don't know about the fenders. I've seen some 36 ads with them but nothing after. I still think the frame is probably 38 or later. The motobike frame seems to be used til 37 or so. But Shelby did tend to use parts up and they can be seen long after they were obsolete on their main models. It wouldn't surprise me if they did use raingutter fenders on later budget models. Then again, the bike might have been built up like that long ago.

Jarod24,  the NBJ Shelby book has lots of info but a little fuzzy on info for these frames. I saw pics from the 39 catalog in it  of this frame but no other info. I should get Scott's (CABE owner) full copy of the 39 Shelby catalog. Might have more info.


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 16, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> I don't see that frame in any of the 34-36 literature I've got. I do know that Shelby started using the longer front raingutter fender in 1936. In 35 the front fender extension was much shorter. Also in 35 the Western Flyer badge was a different shape, I think that style showed up 37 or later.
> 
> That frame is in the 39 catalog and was available as Shelbys most basic model. Model 30 and Model 40 depending on trim. That might explain the raingutter fenders, I haven't seen them used that late but with Shelby much is possible. Especially with base models and those sold by other distributers. Not sure when that frame was introduced but fairly certain it wasn't available in 35.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 16, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> I really don't know about the fenders. I've seen some 36 ads with them but nothing after. I still think the frame is probably 38 or later. The motobike frame seems to be used til 37 or so. But Shelby did tend to use parts up and they can be seen long after they were obsolete on their main models. It wouldn't surprise me if they did use raingutter fenders on later budget models. Then again, the bike might have been built up like that long ago.
> 
> Jarod24,  the NBJ Shelby book has lots of info but a little fuzzy on info for these frames. I saw pics from the 39 catalog in it  of this frame but no other info. I should get Scott's (CABE owner) full copy of the 39 Shelby catalog. Might have more info.




Yeah I've never seen a Shelby frame like this. Never knew they made a straight bar motorbike style frame. 

I tried picking up one of those Shelby books from Scott a couple months ago but he doesn't have anymore at the moment. Need the Huffman one as well.


----------



## Ralph51 (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks everybody for the info and interest in my bike. My friend Chris (Slick) looked at this bike and gave me a lot of same info. I know he knows a lot about shelbys. The bike is not for sale but if I ever decide to sell, it's promised to Chris.


----------



## slick (Mar 17, 2016)

Love that bike. Definitely one i need for my addiction. I mean collection. Lol

I  just wanted to say......

I LOVE SHELBYS!!!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2016)

I hear you man. I'm a Shelby fan as well.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 17, 2016)

Me too! That's a Shelby badge on my avatar.


Still curious about the front fork, if it has closed holes or if it's slotted for removing the wheel. And that front hub, if it's the Musselman it looks like.


----------



## Ralph51 (Mar 18, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Me too! That's a Shelby badge on my avatar.
> 
> 
> Still curious about the front fork, if it has closed holes or if it's slotted for removing the wheel. And that front hub, if it's the Musselman it looks like.



Fork is open on bottom. Front hub doesn't say anything.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 20, 2016)

This is the Musselman hub I was referring to. The writing is on the outer flange. Nothing on the spindle.


 Pic thanks to Rustjunkie.


----------



## Ralph51 (Mar 23, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> This is the Musselman hub I was referring to. The writing is on the outer flange. Nothing on the spindle.View attachment 297295 Pic thanks to Rustjunkie.



OK I'll check.


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 11, 2016)

Western Auto started as a mail order business for Model T parts and expanded to sell furniture and household goods through installment plans.  My love of classic bikes comes from a childhood job at the local Western Auto store assembling bikes and eventually hanging mufflers.  There were parts aplenty and if this bike was owned by an employee or owner as you say it's likely that it is made from many years worth of parts, and possibly was a demo model or an advance model that wasn't for sale. Most straight bar WFs are Cleveland Welding Co bikes.  Look for the serial number to start with a symbol that resembles the letter C on the bottom bracket.


----------

